# Pregnant cat? How soon should she deliver?



## Cactus_Acres

I am pretty sure my barn cat is pregnant. Callie is wide as a barn, and doesn't tolerate our neutered male cat at all right now, when normally she gets along with him just fine. Her teats are enlarged, her tummy is firm, her pooch has gooey stuff on it, and her rectum is gaping a bit.

I doubt any of her belly is worms, as she was given cat wormer (topical Profender) nearly a month ago.

I brought her inside while I am asking these questions, and I am pretty sure I feel a baby squirming against my leg (she is in my lap and purring, such a friendly girl kitty). Seriously, she is one of the nicest tempered kitties.

In the picture with my hand encompassing her belly, my hand is firmly resting on her. Any other pictures, I made sure to smooth down her hair to try and show how big she is getting. 

She is not a big cat, but her mother was a small girl too. 

Does this sound like labor is imminent? I have never had a preggo cat before....


----------



## cher1190

yep, pretty sure she is pregnant. see if any milk/colostrum is leaking from her teats. there may be crusty dried stuff in the hair around them, also, close to delivery she will pull out the hair around her nipples and you will notice her looking around for a hiding place to have the kittens, if you are keeping her in the house, try to make her a basket, box or enclosed place with either a towel, old blanket etc to have the kittens in, I'm guessing it won't be a really long wait, she is pretty huge. hope all goes well.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

There is some dry, peely stuff on her teats, and the area does look slightly more clear of hair than usual. She has been biting/grooming her tummy for 3-4 weeks now. 

She did not look pregnant at the vet's office when I took her in about 4 weeks ago for worming meds. The vet didn't say anything about pregnancy either, but I wasn't asking that, so it didn't come up.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

She looks pregnant and ready to go! Good luck...


----------



## spidy1

Cat gestation is about 60-65 days so it would be HARD to tell if she was pregnant 4 weeks ago just by looking, they suddenly act different when they are about to berth, for example, I had a barn cat that would only birth INSIDE on the COUCH:shocked: if no one let her in when she was ready, she would suddenly make her best impression of a bug splat on the back doer screen! Good luck!!!!


----------



## nancy d

Beautiful kitty! Should go any day. Usually by the time I notice my wild barn kitties with big bellies they birth within a week or so.


----------



## Greybird

It's been a while since I bred cats, but one of the things that I remember looking for was what we called "pinking up". It meant that the teats were suddenly a lot more visible due to less hair being around them and that they were turning pink.
If I recall correctly, the babies were not more than a couple of days away when that happened.

Edit: In the photo where you can see her teats it looks like she's already at that stage, so I think you could have babies sometime this weekend.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

As of last night, no kittens so far. She disappeared for nearly two days, and I thought she must have gone off to birth them. But she is still a walking ball as of last night, so I put her in an unused rabbit hutch with hay and food/ water. Her teats aren't really pink right now, but the hair is more cleared away.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Still no babies! She is getting more and more round, and I can see that she has cleared more hair away from her teats. When I go out there, she is crazy for attention and cuddles. She does her darnedest to climb up and cuddle up against my chin/shoulder, which is not the greatest thing since I am allergic to cats (but I like them anyways, and do better with my allergies when I have them around). She is purring the whole time I am around her, and doesn't like her usual belly-up position in my arms any more. 

I have avoided the topic of her being pregnant with anyone in my family, since she had her rabies shot and worm treatment about halfway through this pregnancy, before we knew she was pregnant. The vet didn't mention her being pregnant when we were in there about four or so weeks ago, when she gave her an exam and her rabies shot (plus topical profender for worms since our other cat had visible worms). I don't want to disappoint the kids if she has some kittens with issues due to her getting shots during pregnancy.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty cat! Good luck!


----------



## cher1190

She is being more affectionate because she is in mommy mode... they sometimes like extra lovings just because I guess. Just keep an eye on her ... She will probably not eat much right before she begins labor... and she may even have an upset tummy during labor... You will be able to tell if she is in labor, if you watch her belly during a contraction you will see it tense up... then release.. when you start noticing that kittens should be on the way..


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Still no babies. I can feel kittens in her, little lumps and bumps that they are. She is cuddly, affectionate, and ready to escape my kids' playhouse where I have her locked up right now (otherwise, i am 99% sure she would go deliver in a dangerous pile of wooden pallets on a neighbor's property). She is just getting bigger and bigger. 

Two out of three kids figured out that she is pregnant (my seven year old point blank asked me when Callie was going to have her kittens, since she is getting so big).


----------



## cher1190

Kids are smart, they just know these things, sit down and explain to the older kids that no one knew she was prego and so she was given certain types of medicine that cats get, but your not sure if they will hurt the kittens. So you don't know if they will all be ok. Also explain that a lot of 1st time kitty mommies don't always take care of their babies, this will help them to understand some or all of them may not make it. I'm hoping all goes really well and everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I basically did say this to my kids earlier. No babies yet. She is getting bigger, and isn't eating as much food. She has some amber gunk by her vulva, so I am assuming things are slowly but surely moving along.


----------



## cher1190

Let me know how things go, hope you are around when she has the babies, sometimes first time moms need some help with delivery. 
any questions, just ask, I'll help you through it.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Okay, thanks. She is still a big old balloon. Today she was open-mouthed, tongue out panting a good bit, and beginning to breathe more rapidly. I brought her inside where it was cooler, and even that didn't change her breathing. She preferred to just lazy around. Her babies were very active. When she was laying on my lap, I could feel them on both sides of her just rolling around in there. She was less apt to purr today, even though she liked being with us.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

Sounds like she could be having tiny contractions to push babies into place for birth...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Good luck! Kittens are adorable.  I hope you can get her spayed before she comes into heat again.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Kittens yet?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ndwarf

Any news?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck!! Can't wait to see kitties!  we haven't had kittens is so long


----------



## margaret

You want some of my kittens Skyla, I'll give you 10 of them for free!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! We just a got a kitten recently  I meant we haven't had any kittens born in a long while!


----------



## emilieanne

I feel like ages having kittens right now!!! 
Or maybe I'm just to anxious for my doe to kid. 
Either way, I'm excited to see what this pretty Moma has  good luck!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Do you know who the father of the babies are?


----------



## cher1190

any baby kitties yet? post pics, can't wait to see them.... Hope all is well


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! We just a got a kitten recently  I meant we haven't had any kittens born in a long while!


We currently have at least 26 cats.
We offer them to anyone who comes to our house and have managed to give away 1 or 2.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> We currently have at least 26 cats.
> 
> We offer them to anyone who comes to our house and have managed to give away 1 or 2.


Oh wow! Lol! I have three lol!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

As of last night, no babies. Have to check yet this morning. Maybe today, as our weather has changed. Her babies are really rocking and rolling in there. I think the daddy may be a white and grey/black striped cat I saw hanging out for a while in our back pasture. Time will tell. It isn't our gorgeous boy kitty, as he is an "it". Peanut is a creamy wheat-colored striped kitty that blends in with the tall grass out here.


----------



## Goatzrule

That would be a cool color combo for the babies.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

margaret said:


> We currently have at least 26 cats.
> We offer them to anyone who comes to our house and have managed to give away 1 or 2.


Still have any kittens you're giving away, margaret!!!! :-D I LOVE cats! :-D

Have the kittens been born yet? :baby: :stars:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Goatzrule

Don't leave us hanging here....... tell us!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

We haven't seen any babies yet. I guess she must have a whole boatload of them in there with as round as she is getting. I can feel a "valley" down her tummy, as her milk ducts are starting to fill in some.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Adding a picture of my pretty Peanut "boy" cat plus our Maggie dog (that was days before I dislocated her hip with our car, and she became our pasture buddy for our buckling to keep her away from cars). Also threw in one of Callie right around the time she probably got herself pregnant.


----------



## Barnes19

Experience from owning up to 4 entire queens for 15 years ... lol.

Lovely calico markings by the way ... gorgeous ... I have 3 dark tortoiseshell and one calico much like her.

Usually the belly will increase a month before delivery.
The kits are seen kicking in the belly from 3 weeks before delivery.
The teats start to enlarge and become bulgy 1 week before delivery.
Close to delivery the mammaries become noticably hard and lumpy.
I've never seen any discharge any more than a few hours before, but technically this is possible some days in advance, much like goats.

As a first time mum she may let you know when ... our first cat delivered 4 kits on the doorstep in the middle of the night and then in the morning simply stated "not sure about these, what should I do with them do you think? I'm inclined to say they aren't food, but darned if I know what they are" such a laugh ... we gave her a nest and she figured out the rest.

Now we have ladies that won't kitten without us, and demand to be given a box in the kitchen no more than 1.5 metres away from us at any time. Otherwise they will walk around and complain until someone takes pity and sits with them ... for hours.

Out of that colour combination, you can expect predominantly blacks and grey tabbies, with a good few ginger males, and the odd lovely calico female.
With the white markings from both parents, probably most of the kittens will inherit that white as well as their main colours.

I can expand on the genetic reasons behind that inheritance pattern if you like ... I've looked it all up its fascinating.


----------



## Barnes19

Gosh if you just removed the black patch on the left side of her face she would be the twin image of my Kelli ... amazing resemblence, on the other side of the world!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Yeah, unfortunately there is no way our other cat is the father, as he was adopted from a shelter over a year ago. I just had to show him off, as he is such a pretty cat. I am not certain who the father is, as Callie has this habit of going off for a couple days at a time here and there to hunt back in the pasture behind our property. She is mostly hanging out in this enormous pile of pallets they have and hunting mice and birds. Once she delivers it should be easy to tell if the striped black/grey and white cat was the tom. Her momma was a seal point queen, very pretty, yet her last litter was two calicoes and three orange tabby boys. 

So between what a gather from here and a friend whose cat had kittens earlier this week, some of the friendly ones don't want to have their babies without some moral support? Her cat would make gosh awful noises unless she was in the room with her. 

Callie's belly has been developing for nearly a month (I suspected she was pregnant starting about a week after her vet appointment for shots). I've been feeling kittens for a solid week or two, but the last week they are getting very easy to feel, with their bony parts very easily felt outside their momma.


----------



## Barnes19

Yes its quite common for them to want their 'family' standing by. Torti always wants people there (and always screams loudly in labour, unusual for a cat)

If needing support suddenly in the night, Amber will call at the window until she's let in, then make a determined attempt to birth under the bed. Follows a general scramble to get boxes, newpaper and towels sorted, all drawers pulled out from the bed, cat removed, placed in nest, and then all hands on deck to keep the cat feeling loved and cared for and also guard the entries to bed and linen cupboard ... just in case.

A neighbor some time back had her cat birthing for the first time ... a kitten she got from us actually ... and her experience involved waking up to a cuddly cat under the covers purring way too loudly, and literally grabbed a dressing gown, grabbed the cat and plunked her on it just in seconds of time to save the sheets!! That cat insisted that nothing would do but actually giving birth in her lap ...

I think they really believe that we can help if something goes wrong. They appear to have unshakable faith in our ability to handle everything. It can be very touching, and sometimes very sad when all you can do is comfort them and they don't understand. Last litter Kelli had a terrible accident and lost the kittens early, while we were out, I don't know where she had them but she spent the rest of the day bringing me one sad little rag after another, following me around laying them at my feet and asking me to fix them. 

The Brat is the exception in our 'pride' ... she always has hers in the potato shed in the middle of the night. Whether she has different beliefs to the others or is just a determined independent soul I'm not sure!


----------



## cher1190

He is beautiful and so is Cali, my favorite kitties are like him. I had two like him at different times in my life and I of coarse named them Dusty... Ha, can't wait to see pics of the new kitties...


----------



## Naunnie

I'm following this thread in great anticipation! Maybe she is waiting on the New Moon! Starts on the 26th...:grin:


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> We currently have at least 26 cats.
> We offer them to anyone who comes to our house and have managed to give away 1 or 2.


I actually have one of Margarets kittens. She looks almost exactly like Callie but she has tabby striped front legs


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Any kittens? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Nope, still fat and begging for attention. We even tried the "evade the doe code" tactic of just going out for the day (spent it out fishing and hiking from early this morning until pretty late this evening) with NO babies yet. I am guessing she has a bellyful of babies in there. Definitely more than the queen my friend has that delivered earlier this week. Her cat had four, and I am guessing we will have more than that arriving when Callie decides enough is enough. 

On that front, any wagers/bets on what/how many Callie will have? If I have time tomorrow, and she hasn't popped overnight, I will post more pictures of her then to show you where she is at now. She is a ball with legs. A purring, lovey ball. She still tries to escape through the vented windows on my kids' playhouse, though she can't because I didn't open them enough for her to leverage them down further to scoot her fat butt through.


----------



## emilieanne

I say she's going tonight with 8 or 9


----------



## Karen

Hmm, I am guessing 6 plump kittens! Hope everything goes well when indeed she "falls apart" - family term that stems from one of my dad's cousins when he was little! Picture an excited kid running in the house upon discovering the barn cat had delivered overnight, "Mamma! Mamma! The kitty fell apart!"


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Still pregnant this morning! I came in to grab my camera and check on something else online, but I am about to go out and get more pics of the kitty. She is so pathetically lovey right now. I would give her more attention, but I have to go to a popcorn sales training event sometime today for Cub Scouts.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I am a total cat person! I hope everything goes well with her. Those babies will be little furry balls of sunshine :sun:


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Here are the promised pictures of the girl kitty. I had my "helper" out with me today, my nine-year-old middle kiddo, Trenton. He is very gentle with her, and she was loving up on him. When she was walking up the drive, she was determined to go up to the house instead of staying in the kids' playhouse where I have had her locked up when I cannot keep an eye on her. (their playhouse is nice and roomy, with real windows that go up and down to ventilate it) Callie knows what she wants, that is for sure.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I am a cat person too (horses are my absolute faves though). Dogs are not so much my thing. I have only had a couple that I really liked, in all honesty. Goats remind me a lot of my old horse Sassy, and cats at the same time. My herd queen, Bree, is SO much like that horse (ornery, keeps you on your toes, but likeable for some reason). That horse was VERY cat-like, and didn't start respecting me until the day she did something way out of line (I cannot remember what), and I threw a five-gallon bucket at her. Yet she was the animal that five years later, I was comfortable riding while pregnant.

BTW, she won't have them today, as the Cub Scout popcorn sales training event fell through for me. So I will be home until I need to go get my Bountiful Baskets stuff this evening, which won't be long enough for her to decide to pop out some babies.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Ugh, it is never simple. Callie is still pregnant, but I noticed today that she is majorly shedding tapeworm pieces. She was treated with topical Profender a month to six weeks ago. It is supposed to take care of tapeworms. I will contact the vet tomorrow and ask what they would recommend. Has anyone here had to treat for tapeworm in pregnant cats?


----------



## Naunnie

Sometimes it takes more than 1 treatment for tapeworms, especially if there are any fleas or if she hunts. Profender works for about 30 days. Droncit is safe for pregnant/nursing cats, but since she is so very close....I would wait until after delivers. I know the segments are quite gross, but the tapeworm is not as harmful as the other kind of worms.....hook and round. 

Hope she goes tonight. Its a New Moon! :razz:


----------



## cher1190

My guess for How many if 5... Being she is a first time mom and she really isn't that big of a Kitty. We shall see... still hoping all goes well.....:stars:


----------



## goatygirl

Anything yet?


----------



## Goatzrule

Anything?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

We haz kittenz! 

I went hiking this morning with my dad, while my mom kept my human kids. Dad wanted to hike some trails in the Snowy Range mountains that my mom, who is asthmatic, cannot really do (we were crossing boulder fields). So I left early this morning, before five, to go with my dad. No kittens when I checked her this morning. I got back around 3:15, just after I called the vet to check on flea/tapeworm meds for said pregnant/lactating cat. I decided to stop by first and check on Callie, since I had been gone for ten hours at that point.

She had two calico kittens nursing, a orange tabby just born, and a dead black and white kitten. That dead one appeared to be her biggest kitten, and was definitely full term, so I would guess it had a rough birth. I could tell she had more in her, so I delayed the trip to the vet and cleaned her and her kittens up. She didn't birth them in the box I made for her, she birthed them in a pile of dirt (with a couple old Nannie berries in there from when we temporarily housed our now six-month-old doelings in there when we first got them). I had the kids get me some paper towels and baby wipes, and cleaned off all the kitties. Callie was purring the whole time. Totally chilled with me being there. I was still cleaning Callie when I could tell she was about to birth more, so I put down some paper towels under her to keep the next ones cleaner. She birthed two grey and black tabby striped kittens, and then passed their afterbirth. 

I am not sure if she is done, but as of right now, the total is six kittens, five of those alive. Two calicoes, one orange tabby, and three grey/black/white tabby striped (one of these died).


----------



## Cactus_Acres

And she is nursing them like a champ. Totally taking on them mothering role.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

The dead one was probably the first one. She probably had issues having it. Just be glad you have 5 live healthy babies!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Ya! Pictures now!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Yeah, that is what I figured as well. He or she was bigger than the other kittens by a bit, it appears. 

All five of the others are nursing well, from what I could see.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Pictures of the momma and babies. I will have to check on her again in a few, we had a freak rain storm move in from the totally wrong direction (from the northeast), and have gotten more rain in a half hour than we usually get at any time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh they are adorable!!!  congrats!! Sorry about the one lost


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I am just glad that so many are healthy, considering she had a rabies shot and wormer treatment at the same time while she was about 3-4 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Karen

Aww, so I was right on the count, but the poor chunky one didn't make it. Rest in peace, wee dude!


----------



## Naunnie

:wahoo:Congratulations! They grow up so fast. Post lots pictures so we can watch. :hugs:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

They are ADORABLE!!!! I want one! :-D  Where are you located? ;-) They are WAYYYY to cute! I love the Gray and White ones! And the calicos! Oh, they are so cute! I know I keep saying it!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Cactus_Acres

We are a ways from you, lol. Up in wyoming. They are so darn cute, I gotta admit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love the black one in the middle! Can u call him Binx?? I love the orange one too! He looks like my last orange cat I had, Cashew! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

They are so cute. Do you have names for them?


----------



## Rhandi74

OMG...way to much cuteness!!! They are so very adorable.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I am already referring to her calico that keeps laying on her side to feed as miss piggy. She eats like a piglet, has the roundest tummy, and pushes others out of the way to get to a teat.


----------



## goatygirl

Ya! They are cute!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Callie and crew this morning. She was fine with me touching her babies while she got up to drink and eat. I'm going to just let momma have the rest of the day to herself with her babies, as she is being a stellar momma cat. My younger son came down with me to check on her, and I had to send him back up to the house because Callie was determined to eat his PB&Honey sandwich he had with him. He gave her a few small pieces, and she went crazy over them. This cat came from a litter where I am guessing she didn't get enough to eat, as she has always been one to attack food ever since we got her at eight weeks old. She kept pestering him for more pieces of his sandwich.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## NubianFan

Cute! I think you may actually have three calicos, I think I saw the tiniest tad of orange in one of the grey and black and white tabbies necks.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I suspect that too. If you are talking the one with the more defined stripes, it has a browner tint to its stripes. 

I am pretty sure the darkest one is a girl, and the two calicoes are definitely girls. I see a testicular bulge on the orange one, so for sure boy there. So I'd say at least 3 girls and 1 for sure boy. One straddling the line.


----------



## goatygirl

I want one! To bad I'm across the country.


----------



## Goatzrule

I cant wait to see what they look like when they get bigger.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I looked a little closer today, and I am pretty sure the count is three girls, two boys. The two that I think are boys are very stout little kittens, though everyone appears to be doing well. All of them have full tummies, and Callie only leaves them when her bowl is half empty and she wants us to add more food to it.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

They are tooooo cute! WAYYYYY too cute! ;-) So tiny!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

Are you going to keep any?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

We will see. I will probably start looking for potential homes for some of them when they are a couple weeks older, to hold until they are weaning age. Callie went out hunting for a while today. I saw her out in the goat pasture this evening. All her babies had full tummies, so I think she is heading out once they fall off the teat and go to sleep.


----------



## cher1190

They are adorable, she is such a proud momma, I was right on the count of 5, glad all went well for her and your family... I bet the kids are all excited about the baby kitties... Thanks for posting pics... keep them coming as they get older.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I will get more tomorrow. Today I took goatie pictures (it was about time I changed my avatar, as that old one was taken not too far off from this time last year).


----------



## Goatzrule

yay! I want to see more pictures of them


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Picture overload time! First kitten is a suspected boy, second is definite boy, third and fourth are for sure girls, and fifth is suspected girl.

I have gone to calling the lighter colored calico Miss Piggy. She is so fat, and is as big as the two that I think are boys. The other calico and the dark suspected girl are smaller than the others, but have full tummies.

The last three pictures are of the two kittens that I have not for sure decided whether they are boys or girls. The pics are out of order, but the first and last of the three last pictures are of the same kitten, and the middle one is the other kitten. I am thinking the former one is a boy, and the latter one is a girl. Thoughts?


----------



## ariella42

They're so incredibly cute! I want one! I'm partial to the little creamsicle one  Granted, our little creamsicle kitten turned into an enormous 25 lb fat cat, but he's still cute


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Are you sure you can't ship oner here?  They are so cute! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Summersun

They are adorable! Last three pictures are boy, girl, boy! So yes a boy and a girl.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I agree, Boy, Girl, Boy! ;-) I love the calicos! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Calico 99% girl, orange 80% boy and the other 50/50.. Can you get a close up butt shot by holding their tails up including gentles?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres

The orange tabby is 100% boy, today his testicles are pretty darn prominent! When they get a little older, I will get some new ones to check and see what you guys think, but right now I just got in from working fencing, and I am worn out!


----------



## goatygirl

Too worn out to take pictures of kittens? Whats wrong with you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goatygirl said:


> Too worn out to take pictures of kittens? Whats wrong with you!


Haha I've been there! Don't judge lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Hey, now, I have been out working on fencing today. Ya know, the thing with hammers and staples and somewhat useful, small, human minions? And definitely NOT helpful goat "assistants" trying to put their noses where the hammer is about to go! 

So I have been out working on shoring up our fencing. Our new neighbors that we met yesterday said something about them trying to get the landlord to put up a barn, and there may end up being horses and/or feeder calves soon on the other side of the fence. I want that fence in good order so that I can take pictures of it for proof in case any larger animals they may get end up wrecking my fence line. We just put up new field fencing between us and that house close to 2 months ago, and we paid for the whole thing (used the old T-posts, but got rid of the two strands of barb-less wire and put in field fencing). 

Call me paranoid, or cynical, but the last two residents at that house have not instilled much confidence in the integrity of the human race to do the right thing. First ones kept a horse in a very small, very slapped-together, makeshift pen (MAYBE a third the size of a small round pen) with no shelter (in big hail country) and VERY little attention. Poor, young filly was going crazy regularly in that pen (she was a gorgeous Appy too, and I was glad to see them finally sell her). The second ones kept a pitbull dog that went after another dog that was being walked down the road, resulting in the owner of the attacked dog getting knocked down in the struggle. Pitbull nearly got shot by the other dog's owner right then and there, but not for the interference of the pitbull's owners. We called animal control on them later that day, since my daughter was about to start dog-sitting my parents' small dog the next week and I didn't want either of them getting hurt. The teenager next door also gave off the creepy vibe by screaming at the top of her lungs when no one else was home, and by letting said pitbull out without a leash or tether when her parents weren't home (I was working the fenceline closest to their house at the time too). 

While I have a better feeling about these neighbors, I don't want to chance crappy stuff happening later on that I could prevent now (like shoring up the fence line). 

Besides, if I get this stuff done now, I can take oodles of pictures once those little buggers open their eyes and start getting into trouble.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

New pictures of the babies! They are growing fat! As you can see, the orange tabby is a definite male. Kinda wonder why his testicles are as big as they are when compared to the other boy. The other boy (the grey/black/white with the white nose) is just as big as him, and so cute! 

Callie moved her kittens from the kids' playhouse up to the garage, so she could be closer to the house! Obviously our human presence isn't bothering her one bit. I took the box up to where she had put her kittens, as our garage floor is dirt, and the kittens were FLITHY after laying in the dirt. I figured if she wants them up here, more power to her, but I will at least make them a better spot to lay down.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## goatygirl

Whats there names?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

So far, have only been calling one by any kind of name. That would be Miss Piggy, as her bigger calico is a P I G. A pushy thing too.

We have eyeballs today! Well, one kitten does. One of the two tiniest girls has both her eyes WIDE open.


----------



## goatygirl

They're so cute!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Wayyyy, too cute!  I think the Orange Tabby looks like a George. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Goatzrule

So cute, I like the little girl


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Cuteness overload time! 

First five pictures are of Lilah (the one with predominant dark on the face) and Calvin (white stripe on face). They are troublemakers. Lilah is mine and my daughter's favorite, as she is a little curious thing. I love Calvin's markings though, and his little black nose.

Then we have unnamed calico kitten who looks like she got punched in a bar fight. She is the runt of the litter, but a very lively little thing. We are leaning towards Susie or Sweetie, but we will see.

After her comes the predominantly white-face calico, Miss Piggy. One look at that girl's belly and overall size, and you would understand the name. I have been calling her that from day 1. 

Then there is the orange boy, whom we have been calling Hobbes. (yes, the two boy kittens are Calvin and Hobbes, it fits them).

Since our other cat may have disappeared (he has been gone for the better part of a week, and he never has done that before), we will probably keep one of the kittens. My daughter and I both really like Lilah. She isn't the prettiest of the kittens, but there is something about her temperament we both really like.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

And yes, they are already starting to follow my kids around. Even after my sons decided that the 5ive foot section of PVC pipe I had out in the garage would make a good kitten slide when they were maybe 2 weeks old. Kids, I got that pipe to use it for soap molds, not for kitty slides. Luckily my daughter is much more mature than that. The boys got grounded from touching the kittens after that.

My daughter spends a while each day out there (sometimes multiple times a day) just petting Callie or the kittens. She makes sure not to ignore the momma cat just because her kittens are cute.


----------



## goatygirl

i like the Orange one looks like a creamsicle


----------



## ksalvagno

Those kittens are just too adorable!


----------



## goatygirl

Oh you're lucky i live in New Hampshire


----------



## Cactus_Acres

That is what boxes with holes and overnight shipping are for! :twisted:


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I haven't seen Callie in five days now.  The kittens are 4.5 weeks old now. It was last Friday or Saturday when I last saw her. 


So I have been giving the kittens milk and pureed canned cat food for kittens. They follow me around like crazy now. They attack the saucer of milk with a vengeance, and they also go to town on the canned food. They haven't shown any change in energy level, so I am guessing they are faring good so far. I have a broken cat door on our garage (the door flap cracked and is not on the door any more), so they can go in there to have a safe place. They are big enough to climb up my back door screen. Little punks.

They wrestle with each other and follow my kids down to the end of our drive when they are waiting for the bus in the mornings. My dad gave Miss Piggy a ride back up to the house this morning when he pulled into the drive to come get me for a hiking trip we took today. She was smack in the middle of the drive, so he picked up the kitten and drove her back up to the house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. Orphaned kittens! How sad..  at least they are old enough to eat and drink on their own now.. Not an ideal age but they should get by. Good luck! Sounds like you are doing good for them. They should have some teeth now and even be able to crunch into little kibbles of kitten food


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Oh. How sad. Maybe Callie went off to get bred again. i hope she comes back soon!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope Callie comes back for you.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Yeah, so do I, but I also get the realities of having barn cats. Miss Piggy tried to eat some of her momma's food about a week ago, and I ended up doing the kitty heimlich on that little girl. She got the piece stuck in her throat. I figured that with their momma not around, I was better off sticking with soft food for starters.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

My plan is that I will check for full tummies after they eat, and see that their tummies are not full come morning (their longest period without canned food/milk) so that I can gauge whether their bodies are processing the food. 

I take in any dishes before I go to bed so that they won't be eating food that has been out too long while their tummies are still adjusting. I have been being nice to them, using my kitchen saucers to put out milk and kitten food. I figure that way, I will feel the need to quickly bring in my dishes after they eat, so that will keep my dishes easier to clean, and their food fresh. 

They were all curled up in a ball out in the garage when I just checked on them, and were quick to spring up and try to be my best buddy. There isn't a shy or standoffish one in the whole litter. They truly are sweet little things. Of course, they have been handled since day 1, with their momma's blessing. 

I have also lost any respect for my neutered cat, Peanut. He is such a wuss. He is two years old, and he lets these tiny little things boss him around. They hiss, and he takes a step back. Love him to pieces (he is a sweet cat who lets kids lug him around all over), but he is also the biggest non alpha personality I have ever seen in a cat. Good thing he is also the most awesome hunter ever (seriously, he probably catches 2-3 mice or baby rabbits a day, which is saving both my garden and my goat feed from being eaten).


----------



## kccjer

Super sweet kittens...nothing is better than watching kittens play. I'm sorry mama disappeared and, yes, I think she is gone for good. A mama cat doesn't just disappear when her babies are still that little. I hate barn cats for that reason. Had too many disappear like that.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I have a doctor appointment today, so I will check and make sure she hasn't been turned in to the animal shelter in Cheyenne. Kittens tummies were good and deflated this morning, so I took that as a good sign that the food they ate last night got properly digested. Miss Piggy was positively a walking barrel after their last feeding yesterday. Go figure, the two calicoes are the bookends for this litter, one being the biggest kitten by far, and the other being the smallest kitten. 

Well, I better get back out there and take care of goats and the recovering doggy. Still have to do those before my doctor appointment.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

And sorry this isn't one of my good pictures, but right as I am heading out the door to go milk, 4 of 5 are wrestling in a ball. They have only had the canned food so far today, not the milk yet. I'd say their spirits and energy are high. I told the kids to start using the front door to go and wait for the bus, because all five kittens followed them down our long driveway this morning. Using the other door will avoid the garage and the kittens.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Still no sign of Callie. The kittens appear to be doing well still. They are eating goat milk and the canned kitten food very well. I have been by our local animal shelter and she wasn't there. It has been well and over a week now since we saw her. Even if she did come back, her milk has to have begun drying up.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

It is very sad about Callie. I don't know why she would just up and leave like that. Especially with little kittens. Do you have neighbors around? Maybe you could ask them if they have seen Callie. I hope she comes back!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

It this not the cutest bunch of tree frogs you could find? My daughter was heating up their milk, and while they were waiting "patiently" the two boy kittens, Calvin and Hobbes, were climbing the screen. What I didn't get a picture of was Susie (the calico with the black eye) biting Calvin's leg while he was trying to climb up. I looked at my daughter and told her that I am sure somewhere in the Calvin and Hobbes comics, Susie probably did bite Calvin (or sure wanted to!).


----------



## ksalvagno

They are too cute!


----------



## Sylvie

Look at those adorable little climbers!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Good thing I put up pet resistant screen, right?


----------



## Sylvie

yeah :lol:


----------



## animaldude888

Had a cat that did same thing.6kittens about a billion different colors.there outside farm cats.but they didn't make it without mom.calicodazie blackbear 2orangedukeandhazard browncoper blackandwhiteoutlaw .


----------



## Cactus_Acres

That stinks.  

So far, they are thriving. Miss Piggy seriously looks like she is from a different litter. She is way outsizing the other kittens, though they are all growing well. 

Lilah was constantly getting a wet side after they were all curled up. I thought they were peeing in their bed or something. Not that at all. I caught three of her siblings trying to nurse on her side yesterday, and she was purring while they were licking and slurping on her. Weird little furballs. Obviously they have singled Lilah out as the substitute mommy cat, and she purrs while they are doing this like a momma cat would do.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Such cuties! Has Callie returned?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

No, and given the number of predators out here (dogs, hawks, snakes, coyotes, vehicles with jerk drivers who go way too fast on dirt roads....) I don't think she will be.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Susie, the little black-eyed calico, went to her new home today. A mom and her daughter picked her up today. So we are down to four kittens here. We will be keeping Miss Piggy and Lilah.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

New pictures of the kittens! They turn eight weeks old today. Today or tomorrow marks a month since their mother disappeared. As you can see from the pictures, they have done well in spite of that setback. They were playing up on the rocks next to our garage (it appears when this house was built, they dug into the hill to level things, so we have lots of rock there that will eventually slide down and form a rock retaining wall). They are so stinking cute, too.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

And I am wondering if we had multiple daddies for the babies now. Lilah has long hair, Miss Piggy and Susie (who has been re-homed) have medium hair, and Calvin and Hobbes both have short hair. Callie was a short-medium hair, like thicker than some of the other short hairs I have had, but not really enough to be called medium or long haired.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

So cute!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Two boys went to their new home, so we have Miss Piggy and Lilah here. We are keeping them.


----------



## goatfarmer4891

She should be going soon. Her belly will begin to slowly drop within a couple days beforehand.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

goatfarmer4891 said:


> She should be going soon. Her belly will begin to slowly drop within a couple days beforehand.


Callie has already had her kittens.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Well, while we have had one other snow since the kittens were born (back in mid September!), today was the first one where they ventured out in it. They came to "help" me get barn chores done this morning. By that I mean wrestle around in the hay and be obnoxious in general. Good thing I like them, right?

Miss Piggy climbed the field fencing near the manure pile, and had a tough time going back down. Hence the hanging cat pictures. Lilah kept clawing her way up corner posts. Lilah has been following my kids down to the end of the driveway in the mornings when they get on the bus. She hangs out in their playhouse until I go out to feed the animals, then she comes to see me. Getting chores done with them underfoot is a challenge at best. They are both curious AND terrified of the goats.

Peanut tolerated the kittens antics in his usual, mild-tempered way (looking at him, who would guess that he is best mouser I have ever seen, and most of what he eats is stuff he catches, not processed cat food). He is also very brave, rubbing on Bree's legs like that. She is a bossy brat at times. He also rubs on the in-rut Shady boy's legs.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too funny!


----------

